# Things that have helped with my derealization



## Rose (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey guys, I've been experiencing extreme derealization for a little over three months now, and wanted to share some things that have helped me through this terrible period in my life.


*Therapy*- talking to someone that isn't your family is so nice, because if you're like me, my family would not understand and would either be extremely scared for me or think I'm over reacting. Plus going through this alone should never be the case for those suffering with what we're suffering with. 
*Keeping a journa*l- I like to write down all of my existential fears and what I'm experiencing so then I can follow up with a plan of action of how to react, what to say, and how to think when I start becoming prey in the mind game of DR/DP so I can find relief and try to pull myself out of it. It really helps!
*Finding a higher powe*r- I've never been a religious/spiritual person, but through this experience, I've realized that finding comfort through spirituality has really helped me in knowing I'm not alone and that this is all happening for a reason, whatever that awful reason may be. 
*Meditation*- Meditating really helps me bring focus back on my being rather then all lost inside my thoughts. It helps the practice of knowing how to quiet the mind. Plus breathing practices always help anxiety. Like they say, " Nervousness is excitement without breathing"
*Yoga- *I've always been a little yogi, but then way I feel and think after practicing yoga is incredible. This ancient way is so powerful and really helps release negative energy that's been building up from anxiety, obsession, and fear. 
*Acupuncture-* About two months into my DR I decided that I couldn't handle the anxiety on my own, but really didn't want to resort to medication. So my therapist suggested acupuncture that has worked wonders for me! The acupuncture was targeted towards anxiety and cut my anxiety in half by the second time I went and got it done. After doing it for a month, I barely have any anxiety, but I still have the awful mind game happening in my head. 
*Vitamins/ Supplements-* For my DR, I've started taking vitamin b12, omega 3, and whats called Active-T that helps the body protect again stress and also help my adrenal gland. 
*Reading books on DP/DR*- I really think that reading up as much as you can on DR/DP helps because you're much more knowledgable on the subject and find comfort in knowing others are experiencing what you are. A couple of mu favorite books is " Stop Unreality" by Kevin Klix and " The Power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle
*Cutting out ALL caffeine -*I know, this one breaks my heart too because I used to freaking live for coffee.. now my life has become decaf. Learn to love decaf tea though, it helps calm anxiety if you get the right kinds like Camomille 
*Exercise/ Eating healthy-* If you treat your body right, it'll return the favor. 
*Sleep-* Sleep at least 8-9 hours, that's how your mind resets itself.

That's all I can think of for now. Just try and live your like as normally as possible and whatever you do DISTRACT YOURSELF. It reminds you that there are moments of relief. Something I'm looking into it calling and making a doctors appointment to get all my levels checked, like thyroid levels, estrogen/ testosterone levels, and all that because a lot of this can occur from an imbalance of hormones. But yeah if I think of anything else I'll comment it and if you have anything that helps I'd appreciate a comment of what it is as well!


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Great post Rose! That's a brilliant list of some very helpful things for everybody to use. It sounds like you're really looking after yourself, and I'm sure you'll reap the rewards of that effort you make. Self care is huge when it comes to mental health. It can be the difference between having an awful day and having a good day.

Over the years I've employed many of the strategies which you've mentioned and without a doubt they had a huge bearing on my recovery from dpd/dr.

It's great acupuncture worked well for you in relieving anxiety. I found quitting caffeine, deep breathing techniques and homeopathy super helpful with overcoming anxiety. I guess our examples go to show there're potentially many different natural ways to combat overwhelming anxiety which really should be explored before using toxic medications.

I hope others read your post and take onboard some of the great advice offered.

All the best to you.


----------

